# Archery tournaments in Ontario???



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I think to get a proper appreciation for what the Running Bear offers, you would probably need to experience the whole weekend. Concerning the awards and T-shirt, it's a nice change from medals sometimes. Plus every participants takes home a door prize. Included in your registration is an amazing dinner on Saturday night. As well, they offer free camping. The course is amazing, lots of changes this year in the lanes and plenty of water on the course, plus the running bear side event. The club really does do a great job running this event. It's a very family oriented, social, and friendly event. This is honestly my favourite tournament every year.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

With the awards parts. Don't go out to a shoot thinking I'm gonna win. Go for fun. Getting a shirt,or a medal,or whatever is a bonus. Go to have fun. Meet new people. And be out of the house and in the woods. It's not about winning a prize. It's about good times. Good people. And good shooting. Cheers! And keep them in the middle. Shawn


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

nockblock said:


> With living 1/2 hour away from North Bay I decided to see what the hype was about with the Running Bear tournament. I went to see the awards and final results around noon and was surprised to see all the entries written down. Looked like a fun shoot. Also surprised to see a known distance category. This was new to me and it looked like there was about half the field shooting it. After all the shooters were in and awards (tshirts) were handed out I talked to a few archers and learned about more coarses to look at. I was rather shocked to see the top 3 shooter in each division were givin tshirts Lol. I feel bad for them because I bought one while I was waiting and didnt even have to shoot!!! Lol. Looks like i will be looking into Ont3D if this is a common practise with these local events.


Speaking of common practice... Will all of your threads start out with negitive comments???


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

It takes a ton of work and lots of people to put on a tournament whether 3d or spots.
thankless job in most cases, become part of the solution rather than pouting.
just saying....


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

nockblock said:


> With living 1/2 hour away from North Bay I decided to see what the hype was about with the Running Bear tournament. I went to see the awards and final results around noon and was surprised to see all the entries written down. Looked like a fun shoot. Also surprised to see a known distance category. This was new to me and it looked like there was about half the field shooting it. After all the shooters were in and awards (tshirts) were handed out I talked to a few archers and learned about more coarses to look at. I was rather shocked to see the top 3 shooter in each division were givin tshirts Lol. I feel bad for them because I bought one while I was waiting and didnt even have to shoot!!! Lol. Looks like i will be looking into Ont3D if this is a common practise with these local events.


Soooo...you wanted to see what the hype was all about and you went to the awards portion of the shoot?? Instead of shooting the tournament????
I am just gonna say it...that is just weird bud!!!
They call girls who do that with hockey players "puck bunnies".
Are you an "archery bunny" c o c k blocker...I mean nockblocker...
Were you surprised to see all the names written down...or turned on? Lil bit? LOL!
Bet you were disappointed when the top shooters phone number were not available eh?


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Soooo...you wanted to see what the hype was all about and you went to the awards portion of the shoot?? Instead of shooting the tournament????
> I am just gonna say it...that is just weird bud!!!
> They call girls who do that with hockey players "puck bunnies".
> Are you an "archery bunny" c o c k blocker...I mean nockblocker...
> ...


Omg lmao haha


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

shakyshot said:


> With the awards parts. *Don't go out to a shoot thinking I'm gonna win. Go for fun. Getting a shirt,or a medal,or whatever is a bonus. Go to have fun.* Meet new people. And be out of the house and in the woods. It's not about winning a prize. It's about good times. Good people. And good shooting. Cheers! And keep them in the middle. Shawn


No offence Shawn but I could not disagree more with this comment. Yes we are all out to have fun, but the more that competitiveness dies the further down the sport spirals. Always go to win. Nothing is more fun than hitting what your shooting at, and when your doing that...well son you might just win. Competition is the heart of this sport, it should be encouraged in any discipline.

Further, the running bear shoot should be credited for their hard work. Its a shoot most in Ontario either have a story about or have heard one from it. Its a recognizable shoot for a reason. NockBlock if I was in your shoes, the best thing you can do is get yourself exposed to these tournaments. Such as you have. You will find where you want to be, Im sure of it.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> With the awards parts. Don't go out to a shoot thinking I'm gonna win. Go for fun. Getting a shirt,or a medal,or whatever is a bonus. Go to have fun. Meet new people. And be out of the house and in the woods. It's not about winning a prize. It's about good times. Good people. And good shooting. Cheers! And keep them in the middle. Shawn


I don't think I've ever seen you not having fun at a shoot Shawn Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've never heard of this Running Bear shoot, is it OAA or a private shoot like Ted's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> I've never heard of this Running Bear shoot, is it OAA or a private shoot like Ted's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Running Bear is an annual 2 day tournament host by the North Bay Bowhunters and Archers, they are an OAA Member Club. They have been running this shoot for the past 30 plus years. The shoot attracts archers from all over the Province and is always well attended. It's generally known for the Running Bear side shoot, the course (pond alligator and poison frog this year &#55357;&#56860, French fries, it's Saturday night dinner and bonfires, the Running Bear overall highest score trophy, the camping and overall social atmosphere.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Robert Piette said:


> The Running Bear is an annual 2 day tournament host by the North Bay Bowhunters and Archers, they are an OAA Member Club. They have been running this shoot for the past 30 plus years. The shoot attracts archers from all over the Province and is always well attended. It's generally known for the Running Bear side shoot, the course (pond alligator and poison frog this year &#55357;&#56860, French fries, it's Saturday night dinner and bonfires, the Running Bear overall highest score trophy, the camping and overall social atmosphere.


Sounds like fun thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

This year was the second time we've attended from Ottawa it's definitely a shoot like no other 50 targets on Saturday then a great dinner provided by the club to shooters then another 30


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

We will definitely be going back.OP if you are looking for shoots for prizes then you need to brush up your skills and go to the US caus you ain't going to find nothing in Canada unless Maibe the new ont3d circuit I don't know about them not really interested.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

What's got you shying away from ONT3D? It's okay to not want to come, I'm just curious


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hey the running bear.. one of the best shoots around...always about 140-150 shooters and a party waiting to happen..as stated everybody gets a door prize and a free meal..leg of beef and if your real nice maybe seconds...you do have to fight to get a piece of lemon maragine pie lol lol ..giant camp fire with todd the moose hunter caller exstrodinaire singing ..others as well picking guitars..then there`s a few of us still sitting at the camp fire till sun rise and a pile of dead soldiers lying around...lots of camping spots.. water and tons of shooting...and guys don`t pick on the newbe some people like to ease in to a sport..not like some here who slide in full blown..try to encourage some one to come out to a shoot... classics that show up if not conflicting shoots...one eye brow emile st denis .. carl jones ric marchand.. paul hayes ... trader ted ..mike dead eye Wilson... cool hand Charles Kelly...just to name a few..we even show up a day early... and shooting the novelty shoot is a hoot actually won it one year with my recurve then the 50/50 as well...the fire works are usually a BLAST lol lol hope I`m in shape to go next year.. this is a family fun shoot with lots of shooting as well about 70 targets shot in 2 days..be prepared to have fun and laugh alot


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bigjono my shoot is associated with oaa as it is a oaa listed club..but a one man show with great volunteers for charity non profit ..net profit donated to hospital .. may start it back up again health pending repair lol lol


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hailee...I've checked out the tournament schedule for ont3d and not being a top notched shooter scores around 260,275 for a 30 target course I can't see spending money for a membership that would be of benefit also the only 2 tournaments I could have attended were on same weeks as other tournaments the we ( me and my wife) attended.one being running bear the other was on Quebec side Ottawa area I forget now.Nothing against ont3d just seams Maibe you nead to check OAA schedule and Maibe pro3d in Quebec for shoots close to Ottawa area as your both shoots in eastern Ontario were at same time as others close by meaning within a couple hours drive. I wish you the best Maibe next season we may go to one just as a walk on not as a member.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

ONT3D conflicted with way to many established shoots or priority tournaments this year. Shooting one, maybe 2 if I had pushed my schedule just didn't seems to be worth the membership expense given the low payouts for unknown classes. Besides, I prefer to support clubs that support 3D archery and archery in my general region of the Province, eg NBBHA Running Bear, AIM, Flying Fearhers, the Sault Clubs, etc...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing to say but good things about the running bear. Great shoot with great people involved. Maybe some last minute course changes for those locals that frequent. Think both ONT3D and North Bay Archers would gain in attendance when not on same weekend. I know it's just how it played out this year and I look forward to shooting both next year.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There are only so many weekends throughout the shooting season therefore it is impossible to not have conflicts with other clubs. For someone to say look into other provinces schedule is asking for the impossible. I truly believe shooters will go to the shoots they want to attend regardless of where, when and who is holding them.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Unfortunately it was hard enough to try to not conflict with shoots in ontario, looking at other provinces was not an option for us this year. 


We are already booking our 2017 schedule, and although it's impossible not to conflict with anyone, we are trying our hardest to avoid major and established shoots. Sometimes you just can't avoid it due to scheduling issues with our venues though. Part of the problem with only running on weekends. There are very few of them.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

p and p archery will probably have their charity shoot on aug long weekend like before to not conflict august 5 and 6th ..pending verification..that this is long weekend.. for 2017..still in the making plans


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It seems to be impossible to schedule events without clashes, just look at the OAA shoot list, multiple shoots on the same weekend, all close to each other, it doesn't help anyone.
There is a limited number of guys (and girls) here that enter shoots on a regular basis so the more clashes the thinner the pool. Talking to guys from some local clubs, ONT3D is costing them around 10 to 15 shooters per event, in some cases making it questionable if it's worth holding the shoot as these clubs rely on the revenue to buy targets and keep going. Hailee and Eric are making great strides to grow one aspect of the sport but inadvertently it may end up reducing the amount of shoots available for local fun shooters. Interesting times ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

For me it comes down to this when selecting tournaments,
Ont3D
Provincials/Triple Crown
Durham

That's nine tournaments, there isn't many free weekends to add anymore tournaments. 
If I were to fill in the empty weekends, I would look to possibly adding an ASA. 

No slight to the local club tournaments but there is very little time unless they are in May or September. As it is I have pretty much given up on Target and Field, both of which I enjoy.

Ron

Ron


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Bigjono said:


> It seems to be impossible to schedule events without clashes, just look at the OAA shoot list, multiple shoots on the same weekend, all close to each other, it doesn't help anyone.
> There is a limited number of guys (and girls) here that enter shoots on a regular basis so the more clashes the thinner the pool. Talking to guys from some local clubs, ONT3D is costing them around 10 to 15 shooters per event, in some cases making it questionable if it's worth holding the shoot as these clubs rely on the revenue to buy targets and keep going. Hailee and Eric are making great strides to grow one aspect of the sport but inadvertently it may end up reducing the amount of shoots available for local fun shooters. Interesting times ahead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you hit the nail on the head with this point.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

The market place will determine the success or failure of future archery tournaments in Ontario. Ont3D was founded to offer an alternative to the current formats being offered. In my opinion they have been very successful so far. I realize there are archers that have a negative attitude to Ont3D but these are the same people who have not attended a single event. You can throw out all the "What ifs" you want but ultimately Ont3D will succeed or fail on its own merits.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

peregrine82 said:


> The market place will determine the success or failure of future archery tournaments in Ontario. Ont3D was founded to offer an alternative to the current formats being offered. In my opinion they have been very successful so far. I realize there are archers that have a negative attitude to Ont3D but these are the same people who have not attended a single event. You can throw out all the "What ifs" you want but ultimately Ont3D will succeed or fail on its own merits.


I totally agree, I have heard nothing negative about it at all and think it's a great addition to the choices guys have here. We have to be aware however that the majority of shoot attendees here don't take it seriously enough to be interested, they just enjoy their local few tournaments with buddies. If these tournaments go away because clubs no longer see them as financial worth while, we have done the sport a disservice. 
I hope all types of field and 3D keep growing here as it benefits both archers and clubs and an ASA style series is an awesome addition for many, I for one hope it develops into a huge success and helps to grow OAA and grass roots 3D too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

As a shoot organizer I think it is in any clubs best interest to contact Ont.3D and see what is involved in becoming a member club as well as being a member of the OAA. It can't be an OAA vs Ont.3D mentality, both organizations exist and we need to work together to grow this sport. We have had low turn out this year, and yes Ont.3D hurt us in July when we had our double header, but I'm not blaming them or holding a grudge. That same weekend also had 3 OAA shoots all within a 50km radius, which to me is a bigger issue than competing with Ont.3D. When we choose our dates and send them in to the OAA, someone there needs to try and keep the conflicts to a minimum. I would gladly change a chosen date if told we had conflict with another club, instead of having only 10 shooters show up. After looking into Ont.3D I really like the simplicity of the class breakdown, this is a another OAA issue; far too many divisions. In my opinion there should be no more than 4 classes: Open K50 (you know the yardage, so it doesn't matter what you are shooting), Compound, Traditional, Crossbow. Every tournament we host, there is always confusion over which class people are in, and with so many classes we end up with 1-2 shooters in a class.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

bearcave said:


> As a shoot organizer I think it is in any clubs best interest to contact Ont.3D and see what is involved in becoming a member club as well as being a member of the OAA. It can't be an OAA vs Ont.3D mentality, both organizations exist and we need to work together to grow this sport. We have had low turn out this year, and yes Ont.3D hurt us in July when we had our double header, but I'm not blaming them or holding a grudge. That same weekend also had 3 OAA shoots all within a 50km radius, which to me is a bigger issue than competing with Ont.3D. When we choose our dates and send them in to the OAA, someone there needs to try and keep the conflicts to a minimum. I would gladly change a chosen date if told we had conflict with another club, instead of having only 10 shooters show up. After looking into Ont.3D I really like the simplicity of the class breakdown, this is a another OAA issue; far too many divisions. In my opinion there should be no more than 4 classes: Open K50 (you know the yardage, so it doesn't matter what you are shooting), Compound, Traditional, Crossbow. Every tournament we host, there is always confusion over which class people are in, and with so many classes we end up with 1-2 shooters in a class.


Well said but as for classes just say 5 shooters minimum or move up, I bet that gives you 4 or 5 classes at most.
The OAA should take a stronger stance on the shoots to ensure conflicts are kept to a minimum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure what the answer is here but 10 years ago I could find a half dozen shoots on any given weekend. Long weekends Fathers Day, Mothers Day, Easter it just didn't matter. Clubs have gotten lazy and now hold 1 or 2 shoots per year. The thought seems to be make enough money in order to keep going and that's it for the year. Now some of those same clubs want to cry if a new club starts up or another picks the same weekend. Just my two cents but stop relying on 1-2 shoots per year. Some of my local clubs I could count on for 3-4-5-6 shoots per year and now it's we'll notify you if we hold one or this is my weekend. Don't rely on the OAA, stop casting blame on another and rely on your own efforts.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't think it's really fair to say clubs have become lazy in regards to holding shoots. I think the real problem is that most clubs only have a few volunteer's who do all the work and they are just getting burnt out. What the majority of clubs really need right now is new blood to help keep things going...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, lack of volunteers and lack of shooters. Why put on 6 shoots a year if you only get 15 people show up, it doesn't even cover the damage to the targets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

So let's increase the number of shooters.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Look the truth is that 95 % of the clubs will never get large numbers in attendants. Location is not in their favor. 15-20 years ago the clubs had the same complaints about getting enough help. Same people doing all the work even then. The clubs if wanting to exist accepted the fact that only 15-25 people came out. So hosting more shoot was their answer. They got their numbers by offering more shoots simple as that. Some like Flying Feathers have little to no membership but hold shoots once a month in winter and make use of the OAA and it's 3d program.
Lets stop playing the blame game and slinging crap. Again rely on your own efforts. Think outside the box. Build it and they will come (maybe) lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Haileebird said:


> So let's increase the number of shooters.


That's what you are trying to do Hailee and I applaud that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

crkelly said:


> Look the truth is that 95 % of the clubs will never get large numbers in attendants. Location is not in their favor. 15-20 years ago the clubs had the same complaints about getting enough help. Same people doing all the work even then. The clubs if wanting to exist accepted the fact that only 15-25 people came out. So hosting more shoot was their answer. They got their numbers by offering more shoots simple as that. Some like Flying Feathers have little to no membership but hold shoots once a month in winter and make use of the OAA and it's 3d program.
> Lets stop playing the blame game and slinging crap. Again rely on your own efforts. Think outside the box. Build it and they will come (maybe) lol


No ones blaming or slinging anything just observations. As I see it we have multiple clubs, 2 federations and too few shooters. I agree that some clubs put little effort into their shoots and get the numbers they deserve, the challenge for clubs, ONT3D and the OAA is how to develop things, stop numbers shrinking and start them growing, that way everybody wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

part of the problem is quality of shoots...one weekend you go to a shoot there is water on the course good quality targets good vitals..clear shooting lanes..good walking to and between targets..reasonable food prices .clearly marked trails and not a mile between targets either..and door prizes....then u go to a crap shoot ..no prizes.. cold burnt food.. no water on course etc etc ..good tournies good turn outs...poor equals poor numbers.. since we all pay about 20 dollars per entry..we exspect our 20 dollars worth...now how is that accivd....by club effort...that and only that...every club should have a promotions exec.. to get word out create poster and distribute and get door prizes or sponsors to supply door prizes..pand p had 14 k of door prizes last tournament.. 5 bows .and no tickets had to be bought..pay yor entry and your in ...oh and 50/50 winner took home 600 dollars paul st denise emils brother... the club made the same money just for selling tickets cost 6 bucks for ticket roll .. just my take on what it takes to be a successful tournament..


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think a lot of people are looking in the wrong places. Shortsighted may not be the word but its the one that comes to mind. I think in partial we need to look to the past and determine root causes for decline in participation, not individual tournaments.
When I was a kid, a group of us shot every single weekend. My practice regime was every single day. I practiced at home for the weekend tournaments, and those were practice for bigger stages. At that time, that was provincials, the bowhunters clinic, FCA nationals and the IBO worlds. Those shoots back then were the creme de la creme if you were an ontario 3D shooter. Thats the stage we all wanted to perform on, and participation was extremely high in comparison to today. WHY? because those tournaments MEANT something. If you won a provincial champ, you were SOMEONE. If you made it to the shootoff at IBO worlds, you were SOMEONE. You, and what you did with all those hours practiced, meant SOMETHING. And it was one big snowball effect. 
After time, the rules and structure along with class layouts failed to evolve to maintain the tournament prestige. Things like the basis for accusation for cheating were not addressed. Structured group and target assignments were let slide, at least for part of the tournaments. Even the speed limits were done away with (In my opinion, one of the most important factors to prestigious competition).The sport sort of hit a ceiling in its growth where some evolution needed to take place that never happened. The prestige waned. Participation started to drop and we all started fabricating every other reason or excuse for what was happening. Alot of those have been fielded here. And alot of those things further divided us and drove more people away from 3D.
The reality is, without structure and enforced rules for fair competition we have no prestige. No prestige means low participation and sooner or later that means no sport. The IBO is a prime example. Random start times and groups of friends shooting together is something that just can not happen when money and competition is on the line. Today one of the biggest evolutions that need be acknowledged is known distance 3d inclusion. Something the IBO has failed to address to this point. Their prestige is falling, as are their numbers.

This is not a promotional rant, but...This is the MAIN principle ONT3D was founded on. An organization put together by passionate minds, for the sport. Run on the dollars of sponsors and manufacturers to return as much to the shooters as possible. To return the prestige to OUR sport. Fair and just competition is in the heart of every single one of us, its the human condition. We need to acknowledge that. Not push it aside. And we ALL need to stand together on that. Most other issues will work themselves out, those that dont will be tackled appropriately.
Return our prestige, and we will return us our sport.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

eric how do you break up your groups that show with friends..usually top shooters


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Every shooter is given a range card. That card designates your shoot times, range and targets for the weekend. When you show up to that particular range and target you meet the group you will shoot that round with. Every group is assigned rather than chosen. Shooters are allowed one group member request and it is reviewed before allowed. Upon approval those two shooters are assigned an appropriate group. This is done on every range with every shooter.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with Eric on this: "*Today one of the biggest evolutions that need be acknowledged is known distance 3d inclusion*."

I just added this as an option for people at our last shoot that I set up and surprisingly, almost 3/4 of the shooters asked for the sheet I made that had the marked yardage. It's my hope that it will also help draw newer archers to our shoots because now they can focus solely on their form and hopefully not lose a ton of arrows, making it fun for them to enjoy


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree. I wasn't a fan of the idea of K50 when it was first introduced, I figured it was taking away what was always thought to be one of the required skills of 3D. I am now a big fan of the class and think it should be at all shoots with perhaps a K40 too. Anything under 40 isn't needed in my opinion though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

known classes are a new venue for sure..but numbers have not increased but have numerous cross overs.. tough though for new shooters to win in as top open shooters who crossed over are still the podium finishers just class change over.. just look at the names on posted winners.. have to do like ibo does I think.. they have 2 flights or score cut off numbers and assign second winners at a specific cut off point...


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

The IBO is not a great example of success.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Haileebird said:


> The IBO is not a great example of success.


Like all federations they have their issues but they are mostly ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

The numbers are dwindling rapidly and they have not involved. They are dill superior compared to us at home, but they could definitely make some concessions and improve


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Haileebird said:


> The numbers are dwindling rapidly and they have not involved. They are dill superior compared to us at home, but they could definitely make some concessions and improve


I agree that they need to make a few changes but they still no how to put on a shoot. The ASA has no intention of coming north so IBO is what we have. For me, I prefer WA field and 3D but not much of that here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Ugh I just reread my message. Sorry, too much heat today


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as said all venues big small etc etc have lost shooters...I`ve shot ibo worlds and all times 2400 shooters from all over the world Germany Austria mexico ...in my group ..we had a blast language had a lot of hand signs but we conversed..yes numbers down this year but mainly due to economy...expensive to travel.. as bigjono stated asa said they won`t come north as population not dense enough..which they posted here on at in usa tournament section a year ago when asked to come north...as stated u can`t make every body happy..so lets just better it here in Canada...


----------

